# Beckhoff K-Bus



## demmy86 (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat sich schon mal jemand von euch mit dem K-Bus der Beckhoff klemmen näher befasst? und weiß wie und ob es möglich ist diesen anzuzapfen um eigene Klemmen zu integrieren? Bzw hat sich schon mal jemand die Mühe gemacht den Datenverkehr mit zu loggen?
für digitale Ein- und Ausgänge müsste doch sowas irgendwie machbar sein oder?

Gruß


----------



## bbking (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

das würde ich eher lassen, AFAIK gibt's dazu keine Dokus. Aber Du könntest ev. für den E-Bus etwas entwickeln, dort ist ja EtherCAT drin und ASICS gibt's von Beckhoff oder neuerdings auch von Texas.

Viele Grüße


----------



## cas (23 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wieviel Geld willst du denn sparen beim Eigenbau.
Ein Ausgang kostet bei Beckhoff 4 Euro.

Eventuell nimmst du einen oder zwei Ausgänge, einen Eingang und machst damit ein eigenes Protokoll, um mit deiner eigenenTechnik zu kommunizieren.


MfG CAS


----------



## bbking (23 Juni 2011)

Da muss ich Cas beistimmen. Geht's um größere Stückzahlen (~100 oder 200) würde ich mit Beckhoff selbst reden - eventuell entwickeln sie Dir die Klemme auch!


----------



## demmy86 (28 Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ja das is schon klar. Es ging nur darum, das die art von Klemmen die ich benötigen würde es leider nicht gibt von Beckhoff oder einem anderen Herstelle. Das wäre ein ganz spezieller Anwendungsfall.
Die Busanbindung wäre halt wünschenswert um den Verdrahtungsaufwand so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Glaubt ihr das Beckhoff sowas machen würde?


----------



## bbking (28 Juni 2011)

Ja, meines Wissens haben sie schon für mehrere Firmen soetwas gemacht. Wir setzen Beckhoff in der Firma massiv ein, wurde uns schon angeboten (wenn Du willst, kann ich den Kontakt herstellen). Um was würde es gehen? Ich denke, es hängt alles von den Stückzahlen ab.


----------

